# Proberly the craziest questione ever about twins



## MadamRose

I just wondered if any one knows in the UK is it possible to adopt twins? I have always wanted twins and always wanted to adopt. I know i will like almost definightly not have twins myself. So wondered if it would ever be possible to put both dreams togather and adopt twins


----------



## BobDog

did anyone ever get back to you on this? yes it is possible to adopt twins, but i it's rare... you can contact your LA and ask. all they can say is no right?

xx


----------

